# Lathe Runout Problems-HELP!



## Bean_counter (May 2, 2016)

Ok so I bought a Rikon 220VSR midi and got it set up etc. Well I noticed a crazy wobble in my face plate that came with the lathe and my Barracuda 4 jaw chuck (the hand wheel also has the same wobble). At the time I didn't use my dial indicator bc my thought was both doing it has to be the spindle. I called Rikon and they promptly sent out another spindle which I replaced this weekend. Chucked up the 4 jaw and the faceplate again and still the same wobble (hand wheel still wobbles as well). I got the dial indicator and placed it on the spindle behind the threads and the run out it is measuring maxes at .002" which is completely acceptable. I put the faceplate on and the run out is .008" which is not acceptable and my chuck is running at .010" which is even less acceptable. When you watch the faceplate and the chuck you can def see the wobble on them. Is there something I can do with the chuck and face plate to fix it or would you consider it trash?

Thanks in advance you smart fellers

BTW I have nothing but positive things to say about Rikon CS.... Highly recommend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 2, 2016)

Is your plastic washer on the spindle? I took mine off my mini thinking it was for shipping and got similar results until I put it back on

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (May 2, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Is your plastic washer on the spindle? I took mine off my mini thinking it was for shipping and got similar results until I put it back on



I never noticed a plastic washer????

Hmm so I called Rikon back in regards to the plastic washer and he told me the 220VSR doesn't use it. I looked online and it does say something about the washer. Who knows. Do you happen to have a pic of it? I know there is a steel seat on the spindle that looks like the chuck and faceplate seats onto it when tightened down.


----------



## Schroedc (May 2, 2016)

Did you check run out with the belt tendon off? Possible you have a bad bearing that gets sloppy with the load of a chuck or faceplate on it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 2, 2016)

You can turn the face plate flat with a carbide tool. You can't the chuck of course. Is the chuck new? I bought an adaptor from PSI so I could use my small stuff on my big lathe and it had a wobble. Wobble in the handwheel is not uncommon as they are usually fixed with a set screw, and reall don't effect anything. I might also true up the mating surface of your spindle, but I like to MacGyver stuff ....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (May 2, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Did you check run out with the belt tendon off? Possible you have a bad bearing that gets sloppy with the load of a chuck or faceplate on it?



Colin, what do you mean the belt tendon?


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2016)

Bean_counter said:


> Colin, what do you mean the belt tendon?



I think he meant tension.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (May 2, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> You can turn the face plate flat with a carbide tool. You can't the chuck of course. Is the chuck new? I bought an adaptor from PSI so I could use my small stuff on my big lathe and it had a wobble. Wobble in the handwheel is not uncommon as they are usually fixed with a set screw, and reall don't effect anything. I might also true up the mating surface of your spindle, but I like to MacGyver stuff ....


 Barry the chuck isn't new and I used it for sometime on my old lathe I sold to Tony. I didn't notice anything then but really didn't pay that much attention. I might really try to clean up the chuck and see if that works. Rikon did say they would send new bearings, face plate and a hand wheel just to see if that is it.


----------



## Bean_counter (May 2, 2016)

Tony said:


> I think he meant tension.



Bahaha okay thanks for the clarification Tony!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 2, 2016)

Bean_counter said:


> I never noticed a plastic washer????
> 
> Hmm so I called Rikon back in regards to the plastic washer and he told me the 220VSR doesn't use it. I looked online and it does say something about the washer. Who knows. Do you happen to have a pic of it? I know there is a steel seat on the spindle that looks like the chuck and faceplate seats onto it when tightened down.


Hmm. The demo model at my woodcraft has one. It's just a thin plastic washer. Not sure exactly what purpose it serves but I do know it makes a difference on my lathe


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (May 2, 2016)

You might put a mandrel in the taper and check along the length of it to see if it continually gets worse the further you get away from the bearings. It sounds like something may be out of alignment.
Oh no I ment to say the face plate and chuck are total junk and you should send them to me for proper disposal.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (May 2, 2016)

Bean_counter said:


> Colin, what do you mean the belt tendon?



Yeah, I meant tension. I've had machines that run fine without loads but put the weight of a chuck or plate on them and a wobble shows up. I'd loosen the belt and pull up and down, side to side with a dial on it to see if there is some play you would not see with belt tension pulling down on the shaft.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (May 2, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Hmm. The demo model at my woodcraft has one. It's just a thin plastic washer. Not sure exactly what purpose it serves but I do know it makes a difference on my lathe



Thanks Jonathan I will have to look


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2016)

http://woodbarter.com/threads/rikon-bearing-replacement.24276/
Scroll down to post 11. I uploaded a video of my dilema...
Is that what you're talking about?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2016)

link

That's the washer also...don't buy it, ask rikon to send one to you...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> link
> 
> That's the washer also...don't buy it, ask rikon to send one to you...



9.77 for a plastic washer.. I'm in the wrong business!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2016)

I know right!! Maybe bean could make one temp...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2016)

http://www.rikontools.com/accessories_lathes.html

It's called the "no lock spindle washer" down near the bottom of the page...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (May 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> http://woodbarter.com/threads/rikon-bearing-replacement.24276/
> Scroll down to post 11. I uploaded a video of my dilema...
> Is that what you're talking about?



Hey Marc

No mine isn't rocking back and forth like that. The chuch just wobbles like there is crazy runout. But I do see the washer on yours I and I know mine didn't have that with it. May have to check out Woodcraft display model when I go back to San Antonio this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (May 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> http://www.rikontools.com/accessories_lathes.html
> 
> It's called the "no lock spindle washer" down near the bottom of the page...



It doesn't show my lathe listed as having it as an accessory so it may not have came with it


----------



## Schroedc (May 2, 2016)

In theory, if the shaft is true adding or subtracting a washer shouldn't cause a change in the way a chuck seats. Especially since the runout without it is marginal and only gets worse when a load is added to the end of the shaft. I've discarded the washer on my Delta and never used the one that was in the box of stuff for the Oneway I'm using and never seen an issue with seating (Although I did have a faceplate that was darn hard to remove once). What the washer is supposed to do is give you an interface that will slide if you had a bad catch or a ton of high torque turning that would normally cause the metal back of the chuck or faceplate and the metal face on the spindle to jam together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 2, 2016)

Interesting problem. Good to hear Rikon is once again taking care of it the best they can for the moment being. 

I've never used the plastic washer with mine and agree with what Colin said. It's the reason I don't use it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Ben Holt (May 2, 2016)

Just buy a new lathe...thats what I did...LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

